# MK2 aftermarket stereo Harness



## lildray1 (Jul 29, 2019)

HI there, First of all I apologise if this question has been asked a million times before but I cannot find anything which has a solution for my OEM hardware.

I bought an '07 TT MK2 TFSI Coupe a couple of weeks ago and am wanting to add more functions (Specifically android auto) to my head unit. I have purchased a Sony XAV-AX100 unit to install along with a connects2 surround fascia. I am now having issues trying to find the correct Harness adapter for my setup.

My car has as standard:
OEM Concert Head Unit [Part No. 8J0 035 186 J]
LEAR Branded amp in the NS Rear Quarter [Part No. 8J0 035 223 B]

Can anyone point me in the right direction as to which adapter I require?
Nothing I can find seems to support my configuration

See below Amp Label for reference









See below Harness diagram with circled connections that are not present on my Audi quadlock harness.









Any and all help appreciated,

Kyle


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi - I had the Sony XAV-AX3005DB fitted. The fitter used a specific Audi harness kit but they found that getting the exact correct one was a problem and has to contact the company to confirm my car details in the end. They ordered two incorrect kits, both Audi, but the third kit was the right one. The adapter came with the kit, kit was about £80 from Halfords.

Not sure if that helps but....


----------



## lildray1 (Jul 29, 2019)

edgejedi said:


> Hi - I had the Sony XAV-AX3005DB fitted. The fitter used a specific Audi harness kit but they found that getting the exact correct one was a problem and has to contact the company to confirm my car details in the end. They ordered two incorrect kits, both Audi, but the third kit was the right one. The adapter came with the kit, kit was about £80 from Halfords.
> 
> Not sure if that helps but....


Every bit of info helps,
Is yours a non-Bose system too?

Regards,


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Connects2 have a lot of different kits, and their website appears is very sketchy on what any of them provide. Providing a wiring diagram, so you can validate what you are getting prior to purchase, would be far too sensible it seems. :?

Unless you are lucky enough to encounter someone who has done the exact same install as you, probably your best bet is to contact them directly (as it seems edgejedi's installer did). As you already have their fascia you should have no problems getting some support. Also, should they subsequently recommend the wrong part, you'll hopefully have a good chance of being able to return.


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

lildray1 said:


> Every bit of info helps,
> Is yours a non-Bose system too?
> 
> Regards,


Mine is a Bose system, but the installer wasnt fussed and said it was easy to connect it in to utilise the Bose speakers. The installer wired it all up nicely so I have a great sound coming through now. Took a bit of playing about with the equaliser but Im happy now.

I had the opportunity to have a reversing camera added to mine too, I declined tbh, I dont like them and didnt want it kicking in for reversing, I still use my eyes lol.

Id definitely call Connects2 to get the right kit.


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

This is the harness I bought: https://incartec.co.uk/product/Audi-BOS ... Nbus-wires

They have others one there as well depending on your system. The company is pretty decent, I needed to replace one of the wires and they sold me it separately for much cheaper than replacing the whole harness which I thought was good.


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

I found that bass junkies helped me no end , they asked for a photo of the harness then told me what connects2 kit i needed for my kenwood


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

> I am now having issues trying to find the correct Harness adapter for my setup.


Get the correct Connects2 harness. Assuming that you have a MF steering wheel, you need the harness for a Mk2 TT non-Bose (sometimes wrongly called "half Bose") with MFSW. Make sure that you also get the short "Sony" adaptor cable that connects the "remote" socket on the Sony HU to the Connects2 MFSW adaptor box that is part of the harness.

If you didn't get it with the facia, you will probably need a new Connects2 cage as the Sony one is probably too wide to fit in the facia.

You may also have issues with the aerial adaptor.

You should really have just bought the whole Connects2 installation kit - much easier!


----------



## lildray1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi all,

Been on with connects2 and here are their replies.

"It is possible that we have an interface for your vehicle BUT the amplifier is labelled as a DSP amplifier which means that the Amplifier in the vehicle may be digital, if the amplifier is a digital amplifier then our steering control interface will not be compatible as you will not get any sound from the aftermarket radio. 
Normally the digital amplifier is fitted to the Audi TT that are fully amplified (which you vehicle is) and the original radio is the RNSE navigation system. As your radio is a Concert radio then it possible the interface may work but we can not confirm.

If you wish to try the interface then the interface to try would be the CTSAD002.2 will be the CTSAD002.2 and i will link it below.

https://connects2.com/Product/ProductItem/CTSAD002.2

If you were looking to retain steering controls then you would also require a patch lead and for Sony you could use either the CTSONYLEAD (or CTPIONEERLEAD) or the CTMULTILEAD.2"

Then when questioned that it says it doesn't work with a digital amplifier.....
"The CTSAD002.2 would be the interface BUT as mentioned if your vehicle has a digital amplifier this interface will not work."

I can't have bought the only one with a digital amplifier :'(


----------

